# lab style rodent cages



## puffermad707 (Aug 29, 2011)

as the title dose any 1 know where i can buy some lab style rodent cages online


----------



## reptilepaul (Dec 5, 2011)

if all else fails lucky reptile do some, iv just sold 20 surplus i had or i could have helped you out. 56 cages is enough for me for the moment lol


----------



## alcopops (Nov 1, 2011)

not sure how up to date this website is but worth sending an email, a lot cheaper than the lucky reptile ones.
http://www.pro-racks.com/Rodent_rack.html spare tubs at bottom of page.

Rodent Cages - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

ebay Pet,Rodent,Mice,Stainless steel top Mouse Breeding Cage | eBay


----------

